
Elon Musk Got Cuphead Working on a Tesla - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2019/6/2/18649515/tesla-cuphead-elon-musk
======
philtar
I'm really tired of these headlines that give musk credit for everything.
There's thousands of people working at these companies. It's not like Musk
ported unity to Tesla himself.

~~~
pinewurst
Thanks for calling that out! From article, “McCaffrey followed up with a
developer at Studio MDHR, who confirmed that Tesla had reached out to them to
port the game.”

------
leshokunin
Really impressive for a CEO to sit down and port a game! Hopefully he didn’t
have to deal with too much rewrite, that would have been distracting.

Can we give credit to the developers?

